# Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!



## Adam West (8. August 2011)

*Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Millenniata ist es gelungen, eine neuartige Substanz für Datenträger zu entwickeln, welche es ermöglicht, das Daten für immer gespeichert und nicht verloren gehen.

Laut den Erfindern, könnte man den Datenträger in flüssigen Stickstoff und danach in kochendes Wasser halten, die Daten wären immernoch perfekt erhalten.

Angaben über das Material machen die Entwickler noch nicht, es soll sich aber um eine steinartige/mineralartige Substanz handeln, welche natürlich vorkommt.

Außerdem, für die Skeptiker unter uns: Die Technik ist bereits im finalen Prüfstadium und soll im Oktober diesen Jahres auf den Markt kommen. Laut den Erfindern soll es möglich sein, das diese Datenträger von herkömmlichen DVD und BluRay Brennern beschrieben werden können!

Hier ein kleiner Auszug bzgl. Speichergröße und BluRay Erscheinungsdatum:



> Die Datenträger fassen ebenso wie eine herkömmliche DVD   4,7 Gigabyte Speicherplatz. Daten lassen sich mit 4-facher  Geschwindigkeit auf ihnen ablegen. Die Entwickler von Millenniata sollen  auch schon nachgewiesen haben, dass sie entsprechende Speicher  mit Blu-ray-Kapazität herstellen können. Diese sind aber noch nicht  marktreif und sollen später folgen. Auch höhere Schreibgeschwindigkeiten  werden angepeilt.


Quelle: Neuer optischer Speicher erhlt Daten fr immer - WinFuture.de

edit: Mit freundlichem Hinweis von spionkaese; die Daten können vorerst nicht gelöscht und die discs neu beschrieben werden.
Vielleicht wird dafür auch bald ein Verfahren entwickelt, wer weiß...

Meine Meinung: Wow! Endlich mal eine Erfindung, dessen Erscheinung nicht in den Sternen steht 

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Wird bestimmt net billig...


----------



## Adam West (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt net billig...


 Auch DVDs waren am Anfang mal teuer! Das wird sich einpendeln. ABER, dadurch, das man nicht ständig nachkaufen muss, weil die Rohlinge die Daten ja ewig halten, könntest du recht haben


----------



## 0Martin21 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

hm, heißt aber auch das man keine wieder beschreibbaren DVDs/BluRays haben kann!?


----------



## Adam West (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> hm, heißt aber auch das man keine wieder beschreibbaren DVDs/BluRays haben kann!?



Bzgl. Wiederbeschreibbarkeit habe ich leider keine Infos, ich kann auch über Google oder Herstellerseite nix finden. Muss nochmal die Homepage genau durchlesen, hab grad keine Zeit dafür^^

MfG


----------



## spionkaese (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Laut der Homepage kann man die daten nicht übeschreiben.


----------



## Adam West (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Meinst du: 





> Unlike computer hard-drives and optical discs (CD and DVD) that suffer  from decay, destroying the files you were trying to preserve and  protect, the M-DISC cannot be overwritten, erased, or corrupted by  natural processes.


 ?

steht ja direkt auf der Main, ich Depp^^


----------



## spionkaese (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Adam West schrieb:


> Meinst du:  ?
> 
> steht ja direkt auf der Main, ich Depp^^


Ich? ja


----------



## matthias2304 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Wie groß ist den die Kapazität dieser Teile? Weil bei 4-25GB (DVD-BluRay) bin ich schon nicht mehr bereit den Brenner anzuschmeißen und komplett auf externe Festplatte als Speichermedium umgestiegen. (auch wenn da die Daten net ewig halten, ich weiß)


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Eine steinartige, mineralhaltige Substanz? Hmmm, da erleben wir wohl ein Revival der Steintafel


----------



## Adam West (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



matthias2304 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den die Kapazität dieser Teile? Weil bei 4-25GB (DVD-BluRay) bin ich schon nicht mehr bereit den Brenner anzuschmeißen und komplett auf externe Festplatte als Speichermedium umgestiegen. (auch wenn da die Daten net ewig halten, ich weiß)


 
Laut Aussage erstmal normale DVDs. Später sollen BluRays kommen, über die Kapazität der BluRays wurde aber noch nichts gesagt.
Ps: steht alles im Text oben 

MfG


----------



## JimSim (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Uh, ne potentielle Alternative für Magnetbänder, die man mit handelsüblichen DVD/BluRay Brennern beschreiben kann? Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Kosten gespannt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

bin schon gespannt, wenn es nicht komplett unleistbar ist wäre es für sehr wirchtige daten schon interessant.


----------



## Hugo78 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Klingt erstmal toll.


----------



## Shizophrenic (8. August 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Eine steinartige, mineralhaltige Substanz? Hmmm, da erleben wir wohl ein Revival der Steintafel



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht xD, reicht um 10 Gebote zu speichern xD


----------



## X Broster (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Ich bin gespannt ich welchem Umfang die neue Substanz auf der Welt verfügbar ist bzw. wie einfach der Abbau desjenigen ist. Seltene Erden sind zB. Mangelware.


Wenn die Technik das verspricht was hier gesagt wird und evtl. eine höhere Speicherdichte in Zukunft möglich ist, kann die einen ganzen Markt revolutionieren.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt net billig...


 
Kommt doch auf die Investoren an. Vorallem peilen die doch einen niedrigeren Preis als DVD's an, damit die Nachfrage drastisch steigen kann (könnte).
Der Rohstoff an sich den sie verwenden spielt auch eine Rolle..


----------



## Antonio (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Na ich will net wissen wieviel sowas Kostet ;D


----------



## STSLeon (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Klingt interessant. Muss nur noch einen alten Plattenspieler plündern, damit ich eine Nadel zum einritzen habe...

Scherz beseite, es klingt wirklich interessant. Grade als BackUp für wirklich wichtige Dateien könnten sich solche Rohlinge wirklich lohnen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Das klingt erstmal nach einer kleinen Revolution.
Daten auf wirklich lange Zeit hin sicher zu speichern soll ja so ein kleines Problem sein.


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Eine steinartige, mineralhaltige Substanz? Hmmm, da erleben wir wohl ein Revival der Steintafel


 
Was meinst du, wie Moses die zehn Gebote so lange bei sich halten konnte?


----------



## feldspat (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Eine steinartige, mineralhaltige Substanz? Hmmm, da erleben wir wohl ein Revival der Steintafel


 
You made my day!


----------



## Skysnake (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Wie das halt mal wieder reine Propaganda ist....  

Selbst Granit ist nicht ewig....

Für menschliche Verhältnisse vielleicht ewig haltbar, aber das muss sich erst mal zeigen, dass das Ding überhaupt 1. Mio Jahre hält. Aktuell am haltbarsten ist meines Wissens nach Mikrofilm mit rund 100k Jahre oder so um den Dreh rum. Wird ja in den Archiven benutzt, die alles aufzeichnen für den Fall der Fälle..


----------



## Le0nidAs (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Adam West schrieb:


> Meinst du:  ?
> 
> steht ja direkt auf der Main, ich Depp^^



Fragt sich nur, ob sich das "overwritten" auf die "natural processes" bezieht oder als alleinstehender Begriff darsteht...


----------



## L.B. (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie das halt mal wieder reine Propaganda ist....
> 
> Selbst Granit ist nicht ewig....
> 
> Für menschliche Verhältnisse vielleicht ewig haltbar, aber das muss sich erst mal zeigen, dass das Ding überhaupt 1. Mio Jahre hält. Aktuell am haltbarsten ist meines Wissens nach Mikrofilm mit rund 100k Jahre oder so um den Dreh rum. Wird ja in den Archiven benutzt, die alles aufzeichnen für den Fall der Fälle..


 
Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
Mikrofilm hat laut Wikipedia übrigens nur eine Haltbarkeit von rund 500 Jahren.


----------



## kühlprofi (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Übrigens wird diese Disk M-Disk heissen und in Zusammenarbeit mit LG vertrieben oder produziert.


Die lange oder ewige Haltbarkeit ist eigentlich nur weil sie wie auf silicon.de beschrieben die "Datenspuren" eingravieren und nicht nur "blind" machen.

Vielleicht benutzen sie ja Steinkohle oder sowas. Also ich denke nicht, dass es auch RWs gibt?

Eventuell sind die Rohlinge nicht für normalo Kopien gedacht sondern finden ihren Einsatz bei Backup's oder Archiven. Bei noch grösserer Kapazität evtl. auch in Firme für Datensicherungen. LTOS welche oft dafür verwendet werden haben auch eine Grenze an Kapazität und Geschwindigkeit, welche irgendwann von einem besseren Medium überhohlt wird.

Quelle: Fr immer: Neues optisches Speichermedium | silicon.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deimos (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Interessante Sache. Wenn das zu vernünftigen Preisen kommen könnte, wäre das echt nicht schlecht.
Hab schon eine Menge an DVDs verloren (und gehe auch nicht zimperlich mit denen um...). Bin mal gespannt, ob im Oktober wirklich etwas released wird.



Adam West schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wow! Endlich mal eine Erfindung, dessen Erscheinung nicht in den Sternen steht
> MfG


 _deren _Erscheinung - sorry für die Klugscheisserei 
 
Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## JimSim (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Wie das halt mal wieder reine Propaganda ist....
> 
> Selbst Granit ist nicht ewig....
> 
> Für menschliche Verhältnisse vielleicht ewig haltbar, aber das muss sich erst mal zeigen, dass das Ding überhaupt 1. Mio Jahre hält. Aktuell am haltbarsten ist meines Wissens nach Mikrofilm mit rund 100k Jahre oder so um den Dreh rum. Wird ja in den Archiven benutzt, die alles aufzeichnen für den Fall der Fälle..


 
Es hat auch keiner Interesse daran etwas ewig auf einem Digitalen Medium zu speichern. Das bringt nichts. Weil man nen paar Dekaden später überhaupt nichts mehr mit den Daten anfangen kann. Was nützt einem eine .docx Datei eingeritzt auf ner Steintafel wenn man keine Software mehr hat, die das interpretieren kann. Das Problem an "ewig" ist halt nicht das Medium, sondern die Software die das verstehen soll.

Wenn man was "ewig" speichern will, benutzt man heutzutage Kristallkugeln in die man mikroskopisch klein die Geschichte rein lasert (und das in mehreren Sprachen damit man daraus die Bedeutung herleiten kann). Nen anständiges Mikroskop sollten die Entdecker unserer vernichteten Kultur noch zustande kriegen...


----------



## spionkaese (8. August 2011)

JimSim schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat auch keiner Interesse daran etwas ewig auf einem Digitalen Medium zu speichern. Das bringt nichts. Weil man nen paar Dekaden später überhaupt nichts mehr mit den Daten anfangen kann. Was nützt einem eine .docx Datei eingeritzt auf ner Steintafel wenn man keine Software mehr hat, die das interpretieren kann. Das Problem an "ewig" ist halt nicht das Medium, sondern die Software die das verstehen soll.
> 
> Wenn man was "ewig" speichern will, benutzt man heutzutage Kristallkugeln in die man mikroskopisch klein die Geschichte rein lasert (und das in mehreren Sprachen damit man daraus die Bedeutung herleiten kann). Nen anständiges Mikroskop sollten die Entdecker unserer vernichteten Kultur noch zustande kriegen...


In KristallKUGELN?
Im selben Sinne wie ein Tintenfisch?


----------



## JimSim (8. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> In KristallKUGELN?
> Im selben Sinne wie ein Tintenfisch?



Jupp, in Kristallkugeln. Begründung: Die müssen ja auch nach irgendwas aussehen, damit sie das Interesse des Entdeckers wecken.
Ich finds auch ziemlich lustig, aber irgendwo hat's was. Und ne Kristallkugel, aus der man die Vergangenheit lesen kann, ist doch mal ne lustige Sache.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Klingt sehr interessant. Obwohl ich bis jetzt von Datenverlust so ziemlich verschont wurde.


----------



## king_kalle (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Ist doch logisch!!! Datenträger die, die Daten ewig halten muss es doch auch als RW geben   1+1=5



> Laut den Erfindern, könnte man den Datenträger in flüssigen Stickstoff  und danach in kochendes Wasser halten, die Daten wären immernoch perfekt  erhalten.


geht ja um die Daten und nicht um den Datenträger, die erhalten sind.


----------



## Adam West (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



king_kalle schrieb:


> Ist doch logisch!!! Datenträger die, die Daten ewig halten muss es doch auch als RW geben   1+1=5



Was hat das eine mit dem anderes zu tun? Ich kann mir doch trotzdem physikalische oder chemische Prozesse zu nutzen machen, um neue Daten drauf zu bekommen (z.B. überschreiben), welche nicht natürlich vorkommen/passieren, d.h. die Daten gehen auf natürliche Art und Weise niemals verloren, ich brauche aber spezielle Maschinen, mit denen ich die Daten ändern könnte!



king_kalle schrieb:


> geht ja um die Daten und nicht um den Datenträger, die erhalten sind.



Ich glaub du verstehst die Aussage nicht 

Wenn ich eine normale CD unter Starkstrom setze, sind die Daten darauf auch futsch! Der Zustand des Datenträgers bestimmt meist auch den Zustand der Daten darauf, ist ein fester Zusammenhang!


----------



## Hidden (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Ich fänds viel intressanter ob das Zeug Kratzfest ist. Meine CD's zerkratzen meistens, in nen Kochtopf oder nen Eimer Flüssigen Stickstoff ist mir hingegen bis heute noch keine gefallen.


----------



## MiToKo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Und wie sieht's aus, wenn die Datenträger mehrere Jahre lang mit der Beschrifteten Seite nach Oben in der Sonne liegen, oder wenn  sie aus 5 Meter runter fallen oder halt zerkratzt werde?
Ich denk mal, so etwas wäre für die normalen User interessanter, als wenn sie Hitze und Kälte gut ab können. Anderenfalls wären diese Datenträger nur für Archive interessant.


----------



## Intelfan (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Hmm... also wenns darum geht Daten auf ewig zu speichern sollte man besser bei Facebook nachfragen 

Aber ehrlich: Wer schmeißt herkömmliche CDs/DVDs/Bluerays in Heißes Wasser oder in Stickstoff?  
Eher Relevant ist doch die Kratzfestigkeit.. Aber mal abwarten, wie die ersten Tests ausfallen ^^


----------



## tt7crocodiles (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

An alle, die sich Sorgen wegen der Wiederbeschreibbarkeit machen: man nehme eine herkömmliche DVD-RW bzw. BR-RW... den Rest kann mach sich denken . 
Wenn man schon davon ausgeht, dass die gerade geschriebenen Daten doch nicht sooooo lebensnotwendig sind und doch nicht ewig halten müssen, muss man ja auch nicht die Steintafel nehmen, oder?

Zum Thema: das ist mal wieder eine sehr nützliche Erfindung, besonders für solche Erinnerungsstücke wie Privatphotos oder Videos. 

Natürlich, müssen auch die Schreib/Lesegeräte die Entwicklung mithalten, denn was nützen mir meine 10 Zip-Disketten, wenn mein Mainboard keinen Anschluss für den Laufwerk hat


----------



## kühlprofi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Und wie sieht's aus, wenn die Datenträger mehrere Jahre lang mit der Beschrifteten Seite nach Oben in der Sonne liegen, oder wenn sie aus 5 Meter runter fallen oder halt zerkratzt werde?
> Ich denk mal, so etwas wäre für die normalen User interessanter, als wenn sie Hitze und Kälte gut ab können. Anderenfalls wären diese Datenträger nur für Archive interessant.


 
Ich nehme jetzt einmal an, dass du nicht gerade eine Granate auf die M-Disk schmeissen kannst. Wenn Daten ewig halten sollen lässt man sie eben nicht fallen oder jahrelang an der Sonne liegen.
Bei uns in der Firma sind die Backup-Tapes z.B in einem 20cm dicken Feuertresor gelagert. Ist wohl eher in so einem Anwendungsbereich garantiert.
Eine DVD kannst du auch von Hand zerbrechen und die Daten sind quasi "weg"- Disks mit Panzerglas überzogen könnten wir uns im Alltag gar nicht leisten




> Hmm... also wenns darum geht Daten auf ewig zu speichern sollte man besser bei Facebook nachfragen


 
lol Intelfan, die haben unsere Daten schon längst auf solche Disks gebrannt


----------



## Niza (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Wer weiß vielleicht wissen die ja schon mehr als wir 
Daten für immer Speichern. 
2012 kommt näher

Ne Spaß bei Seite

Das wäre mal eine Revolutionäre Erfindung 
Wie teuer das wird ist eine andere Sache

Und natürlich muss die kratzfest sein


----------



## Genghis99 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Ich halte optische Datenträger für überholt. Sie hatten ihre Berechtigung - zu ihrer Zeit.
In Zukunft werden wir aber auf elektronische Datenspeicher setzen müssen - Notwendigkeiten wie Wiederverwendbarkeit und Ressourcenaufwand werden uns dazu zwingen. Es ist nur eine Frage des Ölpreises, wann Rohlinge eher aus Gold gemacht werden können als aus Polycarbonat. Und wenn man den Begriff "Peak-Oil" kennt, weiss man, das es eine Frage der Zeit ist.

Hmm - nur ne laienhafte Überlegung -
Ein DVD RW Rohling im Vergleich mit einem 4,7 GB Flash Chip - Wenn man Materialkosten plus Herstellungsaufwand geteilt durch die Anzahl der Wiederbeschreibungen in eine Formel Pakt - Hat der Flash Chip schon jetzt die bessere Ökobilanz.


----------



## Hidden (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Ich halte optische Datenträger für überholt. Sie hatten ihre Berechtigung - zu ihrer Zeit.
> In Zukunft werden wir aber auf elektronische Datenspeicher setzen müssen


 
Schonmal was von Holographischen Speichern gehört?
Auf nen 2,54x2,54x2,54cm Würfel (1"x1"x1" oder 1 Kubikzoll) passen bei optimaler Ausnutzung 8.083.729.105 *Terabyte* Daten.
Das ist die Zukunft. Und es ist optisch. Elektronische Speicher sind nur eine Übergangslösung bis wir bei den Holographischen ankommen.


----------



## spionkaese (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Hidden schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Holographischen Speichern gehört?
> Auf nen 2,54x2,54x2,54cm Würfel (1"x1"x1" oder 1 Kubikzoll) passen bei optimaler Ausnutzung 8.083.729.105 *Terabyte* Daten.
> Das ist die Zukunft. Und es ist optisch. Elektronische Speicher sind nur eine Übergangslösung bis wir bei den Holographischen ankommen.


Gabs sowas ähnliches nichtmal Tesafilm-mäßig?
Weißt du wie weit die damit sind?
Und: wie sieht die geschwindigkeit aus?


----------



## Hidden (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Gabs sowas ähnliches nichtmal Tesafilm-mäßig?
> Weißt du wie weit die damit sind?
> Und: wie sieht die geschwindigkeit aus?



Tesa hatte mal sowas vor, wurde auch 1999 nen Vertrag geschlossen, ob daraus je was geworden ist weiß ich nicht.

Geschwindigkeit ist eig. unbegrenzt, nur der PC macht das irgendwann von seiner Rechengeschwindigkeit nichtmehr mit.
Sollten aber rechtzeitig Optische Prozessoren rauskommen, dann hast du Lichtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## spionkaese (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Laut der Diskussionsseite wären es bei 1 cm^3 nur 500 Gbyte. 
Die Rechnung wäre

```
632,8 nm = 0,00006328 cm
 (1/0,00006328 cm)^3 ≈ 3.946.395.330.025 bit/cm³ ≈ 500 GByte/cm³
```
Bei 1"^3 wären es demnach

```
500 GB * (2,54³)=8193 GB=8TB
```
Der Autor hat vergessen von Byte in TB umzurechnen.


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Naja, und bei elektronischen Speichern hat man bei einem EMP halt auch ein Problem. Optische Speicher, gerade Mikrofilm, haben daher immer ihre Berechtigung.


----------



## Niza (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Hidden schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Holographischen Speichern gehört?
> Auf nen 2,54x2,54x2,54cm Würfel (1"x1"x1" oder 1 Kubikzoll) passen bei optimaler Ausnutzung 8.083.729.105 *Terabyte* Daten.
> Das ist die Zukunft. Und es ist optisch. Elektronische Speicher sind nur eine Übergangslösung bis wir bei den Holographischen ankommen.




 So was ähnliches Ist doch schon möglich
"*GE Global Research packt mittels mikro-holografischer Technik  500 GByte auf eine optische Disc und nimmt jetzt ein TByte in Angriff."*
Hier Link:
Holografische Storage-Technik speichert 500 GByte auf einer optischen Disc

Ist sogar eine aktuelle News vom 3.8.2011

"... Wenn das Ganze mal auf den kommt, kann man bereits mit der aktuellen  Technik 500 GByte auf einer DVD-großen Disc speichern. 
Das entspricht in  etwa der 20-fachen Speicherdichte von BDs und der 100-fachen von DVDs...."

EDIT:
Finde ich beeindruckend

Mfg :
Niza


----------



## spionkaese (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Niza schrieb:


> So was ähnliches Ist doch schon möglich
> "*GE Global Research packt mittels mikro-holografischer Technik  500 GByte auf eine optische Disc und nimmt jetzt ein TByte in Angriff."*
> Hier Link:
> Holografische Storage-Technik speichert 500 GByte auf einer optischen Disc
> ...


 Aber wozu ne Disk wann du auch was 3dimensionales machen kannst?


----------



## Hidden (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Laut der Diskussionsseite wären es bei 1 cm^3 nur 500 Gbyte.
> Die Rechnung wäre
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Mmh, könnte sein.
Ich habe grade festgestellt, wie unglaublich eingerostet mein Mathe inzwischen ist, ich wollte es nachprüfen, und habs zum verrecken nicht hinbekommen. (das sollte ich mal wieder was auffrischen)

Aber selbst wenn sind 8TB auf 1"³ beeindruckend.


----------



## pizzazz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Technik und Material gibt es schon seit Jahrtausenden:
Schriftzeichen:Steinpyramiden
Codierung=Keilschrift
das sollte in menschlichen Massstäben "ewig" halten. Ausserdem bekommt die unbewohnte Erdoberfläche dann einen Sinn.


----------



## Genghis99 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*

Theoretische Überlegungen werden uns bei den Problemen der nächsten 10-20 Jahre nicht helfen. Billiger Flash Speicher schon eher.
Wäre ja hübsch einen Optischen/holografischen Speicher zu haben - haben wir aber die nächsten 20 Jahre vermutlich nicht. Jedenfalls nicht als billigen Massenspeicher für die breite Menschheit.


----------



## Niza (12. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Aber wozu ne Disk wann du auch was 3dimensionales machen kannst?


 
Keine Ahnung warum die das so machen


----------



## kühlprofi (21. August 2011)

*AW: Neuartiger optischer Speicher hält Daten für immer!*



Niza schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum die das so machen


 weils billig hergestellt werden kann und in üblichen dvdrom's usw. weiterverwendet werden kann.
Wie so oft, es geht um Geld


----------

